# Shooting from a Rest



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

My 13 year old stepson and I went to the range today to shoot his new Walther P22 and we had alot of fun. He showed good maturity and was safe the whole time. We worked on his grip and stance but his shots were all over the paper. He wasn't flinching (I know, I watched him squeeze the trigger on an empty chamber and he never flinched) and he said the front sight was clear. I had him sit down and fire from an improvised rest and he immediatly put 20 rounds in the black at 7 yards. 

So my question is: For a beggining shooter is shooting from a rest desirable or does it lead to bad habits. Should I make him shoot 50% from a rest and 50% from offhand.

Like to hear some input. Thanks.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> So my question is: For a beggining shooter is shooting from a rest desirable or does it lead to bad habits. Should I make him shoot 50% from a rest and 50% from offhand.


Nothing wrong teaching from a rest. Sight picture is key. In my opinion, there are not many bad habits that can be formed from a rest period. I would say that shooting off hand should quickly follow or be at least 25% of the range session. Your stepson will need to learn good posture, body alignment, bone structure and support etc. While shooting off hand, the recoil of the 22lr is nothing--you'll be teaching good future habits for the possible 9mm or better. Habits are hard to break and if taught early on unforgettable. Confidence is the main thing with any new shooter. It does not matter how the teacher gets them to this point. Safety should always be enforced and reiterated time and time again. Present new challenges to the new shooter once they have gained the confidence and are proud of themselves. This alone will make them want to do more and possibly challenge themselves. The basics are what counts. I commend you in your efforts, and I know you both enjoy your range time together. There will be times you will want more for him than what is reasonable. Let him go at his own pace since you have confidence in his safety practices. Demand just a little bit that he shoot off hand to test that sight picture. Work with what he is capable of and never be disappointed in him for all purposes he'll be trying to live up to your expectations. I commend you for the attempt, and I'm happy to know you have a range buddy that enjoys the time with you. Best of luck to you and your stepson, and by the way------HAPPY FATHER'S DAY! (I don't think it's a coincidence)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with *Ram Rod*. I'm an NRA Pistol instructor, and we often have new shooters fire their first shots from the rest. Everything but body position can be practiced from the bench - sight alignment, sight picture, trigger control, breathing, etc. There's a lot to master to become a good pistol shot, and it's easy to get discouraged, so helping him along with the bench is a great idea.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you both for the kind words and advice and I will follow it. I've got a Caldwell Rock and I'll take it with me next time(dont have a pistol rest) but it will be better than an improvised one.

After shooting from the rest he told me it was good to know the problem wasnt with the weapon but with his technique. Thats encouraging because I've been on enough forums and in enough gun shops to know some people look for answers to their shooting problems everywhere but where it is: their own technique.


----------

